# Need forums expertise on picking a boat



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold my 29 Aquasport with twin diesels, but still have the boat fever. Maybe a trailerable boat, 25-29 ft. with twin OB-140s probably enough horsepower for me,prefer 2 Stroke, and some sort of cuddy cabin, walk around an option but not hard requirement, but cost is a consideration. Older boat would be fine. First priority would be a boat hull that would be able to go out to the edge in 3-4 foot seas and fish with out being beating usto death. The aquasport really pounded in 3-4 foot seas. Probably need a deep-V hull type boat. Would appreciate some boat brands, sizes, etc. for such an endeavor. Thanks, know there are answers out there. Oh yes lets see if I can find something that would work for $20,000 or less.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa With you being a boat owner previous, I'm really surprised at your statement's.



You make it sound like you don't have a clue. Sorry, but that is the way your post comes off.



Hmmmmm! Do I want a cuddy/ walkaround? Well maybe not a CC will work.



A 25ftr with twin 140's will be doable, but not what most folks would prefer for power. A 29ftr with that power. No way.



By the way I actually dislike open ended threads like this. It will get VERY long and I can hear the Cape Horn fans coming now.  



Ugly A$$ Boats!



I will clarify! 



Notice I didn't say they were not built strong. They are a rolled edged boat [No Washboard] that should demand a cheaper price, but they don't. They are expensive. It's my premise that it is the "Cult" following of these boats that keeps the prices high. Still they have Ugly lines to them.



"Life's to short for a ugly boat."


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

well X-Shark, i have to disagree with you. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. i for one think a pilot house boat is about the ugliest boat to exist! really functional! just in my eyes UGLY. as for Cape Horn boats i think the 31 is stunning. then again i fish one almost every weekend. but man, the lines of the 31 i think are really pretty. and the 31 does not have a rolled side. i do want to add you did a GREAT job on your boat!!



now back to the thread topic! there is NO perfect boat! 20K for a 25 to 27 ft. twin outboard might be a little hard to find that is in any kind of shape.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I also have to say that the Cape Horn's lines are very sexy....just a great looking boat.



Also a VERY functional and solidly constructed boat as well


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, it's not quite 25' but if I were shopping right now, this one would be on my short-list.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic634-46-1.aspx


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, we can't all have rebuilt Mako's. Seriously if you are looking at center consoles you will find no better built boat than a Cape Horn, Freespool on this forum has a 24 for sale with twin 150 for a great price that you may want to look at.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Felix and Seminole just pointed out two boats that would definitely be on my short list too if I were in the market for a twin engine offshore boat. Both great boats, around your price and ones a CC and ones a WA.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

love my cape and will probably be for sale real soon due to my health. not what your looking for size wise though.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

See I told you they were coming. HeHe.



"Any" Droopy nosed boat screws up the Sheer line on a boat.



For those that don't know what the Sheer Line is, It's the line that the bump rail is on.



As my mother would say "Their taste is all in their mouth."


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

felixh that is one fine lookin grady and a good price too.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

With your specifications & price range:

Cuddy - Gradys, Parkers

Center Console - older Makos


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see the big deal about Cape Horn either but here is Freespools boat. Good looking ride, no doubt, just never been a big Cape fan. That's why I bought a Key West. Probably just as many folks who don't like Key West boats but that's what makes the world go around. :letsdrink

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic12857-46-1.aspx

I really like this boat but it only has one leg and I think you wanted twins. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic141016-46-1.aspx

Some nice boats in the for sale section. Good luck! I too will be debating CC or WA on my next purchase. CC hands down for fishing but cuddy will be a must once we add a little one.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

EVERY boat is a compromise....you need to decide what features YOU need/want and go from there


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seminolewind (7/10/2008)*Sorry, we can't all have rebuilt Mako's. Seriously if you are looking at center consoles you will find no better built boat than a Cape Horn, Freespool on this forum has a 24 for sale with twin 150 for a great price that you may want to look at.


seminolewind: I got news for you my friend, there are a half dozen boats that will out perform and ride better than a Cape Horn. Almost all of the Cats in that size and then you have Vector series Hydra-Sport,Regulator, Fountain,Contender and there are probably a few more.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

And only one in that list has a bad droopy nose. Fountain.





But most of those in twin outboards and clean pieces will not be in the $20K price range.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It might have a droopy nose but she will flat out run in bad seas.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seminolewind (7/10/2008)*Sorry, we can't all have rebuilt Mako's. Seriously if you are looking at center consoles you will find no better built boat than a Cape Horn, Freespool on this forum has a 24 for sale with twin 150 for a great price that you may want to look at.
> ...


I will say that the Contenders and Regulators are great boats and do perform very well having been on both I still do not believe they are a better boat granted they may have more bells and whistles but that doesnt affect the performance aspect of the boat. I don't care for Fountains at all granted they are speed demons but dont think they are built as well as the others and don't like the narrow beam. I have not been on the Hydrasport but have heard thay make a good solid boat. I have ridden on a few cats including Twin Vee and Sea Cat and they handle the seas well but just not want I like in a boat.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I do know you can ride in a Hydra-Sport 24 or 25 Vector series only and be in 4' slop and not spill a drop of coffee. That is one flat out awesome ride, but it is a flat out awesome price tag also. I gave up on Cape Horns in the mid 90's when a buddy of mine was going out the pass and took a 4' wave over the bow and ripped out the console, I haven't thought twice about Cape Horns since. I hear they are smoother and drier riding but I will never know because I won't give them that chance.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been in several kinds.

Hydra Sports. The 23 Vector was a good ride, a tad small in the cockpit for that class and was prone to slapping down hard in 3'.

Owned a Cape 19. Rough and wet, lots of room and storage for it's size and tough as a lighter knot. It would always get you home safe.

Sea Pro 26 wit T/140 Suzikis. Exellent ride and layout. Good bang for the buck.

Century 26 with T/150 Yammies. Best in the size class to me. Great ride, efficent and good layout. Handled great.

30 Pro-line. Rough as hell running, but, easy to manuver and hold.

Heard nothing but good about the 30ish classes of Capes and Contenders. Heard the Regulators hit hard on entry.

Haven't been on a Mako. Heard they were pretty good.

Unless you plan on staying overnight, I (personally) wouldn't have a pilot house or cuddy. But that's just me. (Not without a/c) 

30 Scarab. GOD, stay away from that one!! Narrow and rough. Only boat I ever fell off of. I was sober too!!!

Glacier Bay 26. Scared the whole time coming in on a following quartering sea. Felt like I was going to be tossed out at any second.

World Cat 26 (I think). Enjoyed it very much. Much more stable than the Glacier Bay. Handled and rode fine.

Grady White 28 and 30. Captains chair was too far foreward to me allowing to feel every wave, in full. Very overpriced but well constructed.

Boston Whaler. At least you won't sink. Also very over rated and priced.

Now, remember this. This is just my personal opinion. Get rides on as many different ones as you can and form your own opinion. You are dropping the dime. Make an informed choice.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I (personally) wouldn't have a pilot house or cuddy. But that's just me. (Not without a/c)




Just to clarify something and I speaking of a Pilothouse Only here.



I misnomer about a pilothouse is they are Hot. 



The number one thing is they Must have opening windows in the front and back if they have a closed back. The new Mckee Craft, Edgewater and there's another that escapes me do Not have the opening windows and Stiger & Parker have them as a option.



This is not a Option. It's mandatory!



Now with the opening windows in the front it creates a Ram air effect and is like a vortex of air going thru the pilothouse. With the sides on a pilothouse it shields more sun off of you.



They are cooler in temperature than a T-toped CC.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a good number of Hydra-Sport 25' WA in your price range. I have the 25' CC and it's awesome.


----------



## Accountability (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW! X-Shark your gonna get alot of folks gunning for you. We have disagreed many times about the Cape Horn, but the one thing you mentioned I have to agree with is being expensive. It is a "cult" and supply and demand - they are desired which means premium $. My Cape Horn was purchased new in '93 (before popularity took off) and many would be shocked at the price. I had the hull for ~12 years w/o major expense and sold for $3k less than I paid for it - how many can say that? Used a boat that was new for 12 years for $3k.



Back to the topic...I will agree that $20k for a working condition 25'-29' boat with twin OB's doesn't seem to realistic and twin 140's on a boat that size would be less than satisfactory and probably kill resale. That Grady is pretty close to what you are looking for and seems priced right. When going after older boat I would get a survey, so you know exactly what you are getting into.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa People that know me and see my work know how picky I am.



I have a keen eye for color combinations, flowing lines and quality work. My customers all go away pleased with price and quality of work. They always get more than they pay for.



I gladly share knowledge and where to get a better deal.



I don't care for all White boats. They are a dime a dozen and are just plain.



The truth of the matter is a lot of people on this forum don't really care about a boat. With that I mean that it's just a tool to get to the fishing grounds. They just want to Fish.



Just a few I picked the colors on. Yep they are ALL Makos.  Dark colors turn heads and they need 3 tone paint jobs.














http://www.classicmako.com/projects/carpenter/

























http://www.classicmako.com/projects/carpenter/annie3/














http://www.classicmako.com/projects/shallbetter/


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The next to the last CC pic is a fantastic looking boat. I used to own a 21' Mako and it would beat you eye teeth out. It was a 1979 with a 200 Evenrude ( neverrun )and a SS prop.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The next to the last is a 17ftr. It belonged to Gary Shellbetter.



The last 3 pixs are a 261B That belongs to Dr Eddie Ring.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/10/2008)*


are they seriously about to tow that boat with a mini COOPER???? .... wooow.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm talking about the CC on the sand across the harbor in Destin. That is a fine one for sure.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

and for the record.... i'd go with FREESPOOL's CAPE HORN!!!:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

And just what size Horn is it?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

24 foot.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW :hotsun All of those x-shark posted look sweeeet, love 'em!


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciate all the good information. Sorry if I come off somewhat indecisive, but I have owned but two large boats, a Chris Craft 31 Sports Express and the Aquasport 290 tournament master. Never owned orbeen to sea in any of the boats that are options, and since we are essentially day fishermen and like to fish the Gulf, ride is important. Giving up on the big inboard diesels is driven by cost of ownership. Such as dock space, haul out fees, maintenance, cost of repair if turbo goes out or cooling system repairs and what do I do with it in a hurricane. All contribute to change of boat. 

I will have to look at some CC and WA to evaluate suitability. After "ride"consideration a porta pottie is a minimum and some protection from the elements for the passengers if it gets wet and/or cold is desireable. A beam wider than 8'6'' isn't a deal breaker. If I am going to haul any distance I can get a wide load permit for the wider boats. X-shark you are probably right, 140s on a 29 footer wouldn't be the best combination, but remember my past experience was 22 knots and I though that was great. 

downtime2 your information was most helpful-one can't beat experience for evaluating a situation. Thanks to all.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

fighterpilot: I can say I have been on a lot of those mentioned also ans I say to you find the ones you are interested and ride them yourself. I bet you can hitch a ride on this forum with almost every make and model available. There is much diversity on here. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Accountability (Jul 10, 2008)

> *fighterpilot (7/10/2008)*X-shark you are probably right, 140s on a 29 footer wouldn't be the best combination, but remember my past experience was 22 knots and I though that was great.






As I pointed out earlier, another issue with 140's on a 29' boat is resale. In your old boats 22 knots was the norm, but try and find someone who will accept 22 knots with a pair of outboards.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*And just what size Horn is it?


24' with twin 150 yammies, ...why?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I said earlier, my buddy had a 21' took a wave over the bow and washed the console almost off the boat. They also used to be the wettest ride on the water. Some people have told me they fixed all that but i will never find out, because I don't plan on giving them another shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Like I said earlier, my buddy had a 21' took a wave over the bow and washed the console almost off the boat. They also used to be the wettest ride on the water. Some people have told me they fixed all that but i will never find out, because I don't plan on giving them another shot.


that's like a WW2 vet not driving a honda because they fought the japs 70 years ago....

i've been on older capes and on new capes, it's like comparing a pinto to a ferarri


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about that, but with a limited income you don't get a bunch of opportunities to buy boats so you stick with the ones you like when you do.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Like I said earlier, my buddy had a 21' took a wave over the bow and washed the console almost off the boat. They also used to be the wettest ride on the water. Some people have told me they fixed all that but i will never find out, because I don't plan on giving them another shot.


Sounds like the types of things that used to happen on the pre-2006(?) Sea Foxs. :boo Supposedly they corrected their "issues" too... but I haven't heard much about the newer ones.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Sorry about that, but with a limited income you don't get a bunch of opportunities to buy boats so you stick with the ones you like when you do.


that's fine... all i can say is, we went through some hairy stuff on the SET 4 LIFE... and it wasn't bad at all... the boat handled it very well, and the only reason i got wet was because it was pouring down rain... the boat is very dry


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> are they seriously about to tow that boat with a mini COOPER???? .... wooow.




HeHe No it's just parked there. 





> I'm talking about the CC on the sand across the harbor in Destin. That is a fine one for sure.




Yes those last 3 pixs are the same boat. It was just finished. It belongs to Dr Eddie Ring out of Slidell,La.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > are they seriously about to tow that boat with a mini COOPER???? .... wooow.
> ...


that's good.... they wouldn't have made it too far anyways.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Grady White sailfish seem to meet many of my needs. One concern is the foam filled bottom. Does anyone have experience with them becoming water logged? Most of those is my price range have the EV. 200s on them. Although older engines, and probably fuel thristy, they used to have a good reputation years ago. Any comments there. 

By the way there is a sailfish in Pa. that I found that I believe is a scam, so be wary of that one in Oxford, Pa. if anyone else is looking. It was on Boat Trader.com. Thanks


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Grady-White Sailfish (at least the newer ones, 93-present) are absolutly the worst riding boat of theor size I have ever been on. Yes, we owned a (bought new) 93 SF from 93-2000ish and I ran a 2003-4 28 Sailfish for a local gentleman and granted they have a great fit and finish, are indistructable, EXCELLENT factory suport but still cant change the fact that a 1-2 bay chop will have you considering fishing in the bayou for the day. I have said it on here and numerous other places, unless you are sure the slow big boat bairly on plane "waller" along ride is ok with you be careful. If you get one spend $100 on high speed trolling stuff like the big OB charter boats use between spots cause you willl have PLENTY of use for them. JMHO

I never felt unsafe,EVER, in that rig and had waves breaking on the windshield and water , like 6", running off the hard top before.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I suggest you ride a Grady in some slop before buying sight unseen. And be on the wheel. I agree, rough as hell in anything over 1.5 foot....


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

My take on buying a boat is forget about getting a boat that will get you to the edge without beating your brains out in three to four foot seas. You won't be able to afford the gas anyway. You can find some beautiful 19 to 21 foot bayboats with four strokes that will give you great gas mileage and a nice ride. A key west 19 ft bay reef or the bay stealth are a couple of wonderful boats. Just watch the weather and you can fish the public reefs and natural bottom close in and have a great time.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/13/2008)*I suggest you ride a Grady in some slop before buying sight unseen. And be on the wheel. I agree, rough as hell in anything over 1.5 foot....




There is no boat that meets your criteria.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if not an older Grady White, what? Specifically what criteria is causing the problem on a decent ride. Is it the size of the boat or the brand or cost limit. 20,000 dollars(I'm 75 years old and wife says I can't go inbig debt- hence sold the big boat and will start over again).Fuel economy--not a big item, I can pass on that because I can afford the fuel--my experience says anything over 1.3 miles per gal. is a bonus and gas is cheaper than diesel. Size--maybe the 26 ft. is the problem. Or is it the outboard requirement. Most Centurys are inboards that I have found so far. 

If it is the condition of 3 to 4 foots seas that is the problem what boat/hull configuration would give the best of that situation. Appreciate your input. I though the Grady was the answer based on searching on the net but for those that say different what boat do you like. Thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fighterpilot (7/13/2008)*Well, if not an older Grady White, what? Specifically what criteria is causing the problem on a decent ride. Is it the size of the boat or the brand or cost limit. 20,000 dollars(I'm 75 years old and wife says I can't go inbig debt- hence sold the big boat and will start over again).Fuel economy--not a big item, I can pass on that because I can afford the fuel--my experience says anything over 1.3 miles per gal. is a bonus and gas is cheaper than diesel. Size--maybe the 26 ft. is the problem. Or is it the outboard requirement. Most Centurys are inboards that I have found so far.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the condition of 3 to 4 foots seas that is the problem what boat/hull configuration would give the best of that situation. Appreciate your input. I though the Grady was the answer based on searching on the net but for those that say different what boat do you like. Thanks




In my opinion, most people wouldn't know a 3-4 foot gulf wave if it broke over their bow. If it did, they'd call it 8'. Twin outboards big enough to push a 26' boat cost upwards of $12k each and even decent used ones are $6 each. The used trailer is worth $3k so you're asking a hull valued at $5k to ride better than a 29' Aquasport.



Look for a used panga.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Xanadu, thanks for the reply. The Aquasport was a modified V and pounded in the 3-4 ft seas. I thought a Deep V might ride a little better hence my search for that hull. I figured 26ft wasn't that much different than the 29ft Aquasport (waterline 24ft) in length, hence felt that such a length might be a good compromise. I understand the Deep V won't be as stable bottom fishing at the modified V. 

As to cost I am probably being mislead by my past experience with the Aquasport Tournament Master purchase in August 2006, which was while the market was still pretty good. The boat was an 1987 with 2003 Yanmar 240 diesels with 180 hours. Conversion professionally done by Grover Marine Islip NY and the boat was fully loaded with latest electronics, radar, autopilot, etc. at that time. 2003. Survey found the boat hull in good shape, just needed some more paint on the bottom. Asking price was $59000, I offered $30000 and they accepted #35,000.

I don't expect the price differential to be that great with an outboard but my past experience led me to believe I could find a decent hull/engine combination in an older boat, hence the price would be manageable. Maybe this isn"t possible with an outboard. That maybe where I am being led astray. 

Am I wrong in believing this might be possible?. Am I also wrong that a 26 Deep V, although lighter in weight, won't ride better than a heavier modified V? 

Thanks for the suggestion of the Panga, don't know anything about them but I will be looking.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Xanadu,

I gotta agree with you, a lot of times peoples 4'sare really just 2's and maybe a few 3's.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked at Hydra-Sports 2500 WA with twin Suzuki 150s. About 1989 vintage. Nice Magic Tilt Alum trailer that can all be bought for $10,000. Also has tower, but no upper controls, and two out riggers. Boat narrow of beam but seems pretty solid. Anyone with experience on that boat? What are your thoughts on the engines? The engines have been "rebuilt" for about $7000 but I am not sure about their conditon. They are the sixs and run but owner has the boat out at a farm where he has been storing it. A long way from the water. Boat has tilt/trim, hyd. steering but electronics are old loran and B/W depth finder. Hydra-sports was one of the boats mentioned in the list of decent hulls but what about this particular hull. Price gives me some hope that I can find a package within my$20,000 range if not a hull for $5000.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

That vintage Hyrda-Sports is a fine hull. Owned a 1990 25' cuddy with 150 Yammi 2 strokes. Fished the absolute piss out of the boat and still to date is the finest riding boat in that size class I have ever stepped foot on.I used to strap 55 gallon drums of the fuel on the thing and fish 100+ miles off the beach. There used to be a guy on this forum that bought the boat and still had the original power on it.However, I still think you are going to be hard fetched to find a decent, reliable boat that isnt a gas sucking pig or a maintenance nightmare for the kind of money you are talking. Throw another $10,000 to $12,000 on your figure, buy the 89 Hydra (assuming hull is in good shape and dry) and repower the thing with F150's.


----------

